# Who loves carbon fiber fountain pens - let's see them!



## evosam (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm a big sucker for carbon fiber pens and especially when it's a nice fountain pen.

Picked up a new one for my collection this week to accompany it's other brothers..(The Delta is new thx to Bry)

So for your enjoyment: (top to bottom)

1. Delta Momo 30th Anniversary Fountain Pen
2. Visconti Carbon Dream
3. McClaren M900 all carbon










Vast differences in weave and finish to give it variety.

The McClaren has a raw unfinished carbon weave like those they use on the racecars
The Delta has a uniform weave with a "moderate" laquer glaze on top
The Visconti Carbon Dream is really interesting because it is a mid-laquer finish on a CF sheet that has been cut and wrapped around a clear resin barrel. The effect is pretty stunning.










Would love to see other folks fav carbon fiber pens.

Cheers

-Sam


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

I don't have a single CF FP, but that Momo intrigues. As time permits, I would not mind hearing more about it.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## evosam (Jan 2, 2012)

Dan,

What would you like to know about the Momo?

Here is some basic info :
It's a 30th Anniversary pen for Delta.
It comes in a standard edition that is carbon fiber and the orange resin that Delta are famous for.
In that edition, it comes with a Titanium nib.
The version I have is a limited edition that is carbon fiber, black resin and rose gold ver. Nib is gold on the edition I have.

It's a piston fill fountain pen of course and holds a decent amount of ink - although not as much as the ridiculous amount that the Visconti holds... 

Cheers

-Sam


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

my one and only carbon fiber pen, the ad 2000


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

evosam said:


> Dan,
> 
> What would you like to know about the Momo?
> 
> ...


Thank you! A user's notes are worth all the copy.

Thanks for sharing!
Dan


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's my favourite, a limited edition Kaweco AC Sport in red with inlaid carbon fibre. The anodised aluminium body looks far better in person; unfortunately, I forgot to adjust the light temperature setting on my camera before I took these images. The metallic red is more vibrant in real life than appears here.


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

The only carbon fiber pen I own is one of these, by Tombow. Stunning pen.


----------



## evosam (Jan 2, 2012)

That's a great looking Tombow. How's the nib on it?
steel or gold?

-Sam


----------



## Luke_L (Aug 26, 2012)

I own the Tombow carbon fibre pen as well. I've brought 2 over the years one for myself and another for my brother. The nibs are steel. Only ever tried the Medium size but is a nice pen considering the price of the pen. There is no flex at all in the nib but has good ink flow and a nice pen to write with. Say that it being so light it can be a little strange if your used to heavy pens, posting the lid doesn't effect the balance at all which may put some people off. 
I have a special attachment to this pen as it was the one I did every exam at university with. It does look a bit rough around the edges now, but has been used more than any other of my pens and has held up better than some. The barrel was originally a matte finish but through use and polished up which I prefer.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Ya, that Tombow is a beauty.


----------



## Wound Up (Dec 1, 2011)

Here is my new S.T. DuPont Defi Carbon Fiber ball point (sorry, I am left handed and have not been successful with a fountain pen) with my Grand Seiko


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

The S.T. DuPont Defi Carbon Fiber ball point is quite nice, but at $450 it's a lot for a pen, how does it feel and write? 
Can you show some examples or comparisons to other pens?


----------



## Wound Up (Dec 1, 2011)

Kittysafe,

The only other nice pen I have owned (and lost) is a starter Mont Blanc. 
The S.T.DuPont would be hard to really justify (I paid $400) in terms of pricing. 
I just like the design and am a general fan of real carbon fiber stuff.
It writes very smoothly and can see what they mean about the pen being "rapid" as the ball does not seem to have much resistance (at least less that the Mont Blanc).
In terms of construction quality it is very nice. I have had the pen about a week and have noticed (as many others have that the interior construction details and finishing are not an afterthought. I also like how they engraved or etched "Made in France" and the Serial Number discreetly on the side of the clip.
The Rhodium finish is quite bright and even. 
I find myself wiping the fingerprints off with a microfiber cloth fairly frequently as they are easy to see on the metal work.
The injected metal production methods from the Aerospace industry are consistent with the level of detail that goes into one of these pens but certainly shouldn't matter in terms of product lifespan.
Here is a Wiki on the injected metal aspect.
Metal injection molding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I imagine one could spend $100 each on four pens that are just okay, or buy one of the DuPont and be quite happy,
so I can understand the purchase, it's quite a beauty, I'll have to try one out.


----------



## Silver Lake Woodworks (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's a custom carbon fiber ballpoint I made for a client with carbon fiber mated with an Ebonite (black hard rubber) finial and section.


----------



## wathewett (Sep 17, 2012)

this is my collection so far








from left to right:

Kaweco AC sport

Jorg Hysek

Platinum 25G

Tombow Zoom 101

Delta Momo

Dunhill Sentryman

Stipula Da Vinci

Dunhill AD 2000


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

That's one heck of a CF collection!

Thanks for sharing,
Dan


----------



## eat1984 (Apr 18, 2013)

Wathewett, That's an awesome CF collection. These are the only two CF's in my collection at the moment:

1. Dunhill Sentryman Carbon Fiber Fountain 
2. Dunhill AD 1800 Ballpoint


----------



## wathewett (Sep 17, 2012)

*eat1984* great pens!!, in fact Dunhill is my all time favorite brand, my last addition is the PVD Dunhill sentryman Black Tie, a very rare special edition which shares the same 18k nib of the carbon fiber model you and i have.

regards


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,
Nice looking pens. But as far as carbon fiber goes, kind of like those "cathedral hands" on watches, neat the first time you see them but soon get tiresome.

heb


----------

